# what's next???



## fladais (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm going on vacation the first of august...i hope i don't have this to look forward to in any of the four airports i'll be using.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080610/ts ... 0610211153

*"While it allows the security screeners -- looking at the images in a separate room -- to clearly see the passenger's sexual organs as well as other details of their bodies, the passenger's face is blurred, TSA said in a statement on its website."*

i'll take the pat-down, thank you very much!


----------



## stepibarra (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing Hah.... i read this article also... I plan to be vacationing at the end of this month, and cannot beleive what they are doing now... It does not matter whether they are in another room and cannot print or save the image. The very thought of the process is indignite.... Ditto: I'll take the pat down..


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 12, 2008)

Um can we request some copies of the pics?  Just kidding!!!  I cover my body for a reason here people!!!!  Not so other people can see it!!!!


----------



## fladais (Jun 12, 2008)

every perv that works airport security will stand in line for that job.   :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I would take the pat down too & say in appropriate things while they pat me down to make _them_ feel uncomfortable...

Since the machine sees the person & not the clothes, how would it detect say.... a bomb in the heel of a shoe? Would it see things inside your cavities? Would it see body piercings? tattos? I am kinda intruiged now  .


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 12, 2008)

OK, I have changed my mind... I will get in the screener & strike a pose... maybe I would feel like a porn star  ... this is too wacky!


----------



## Lane (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, since I ALWAYS get patted down and searched... Even my kids have been directly asked to take of their shoes... I think I will save airport security the trouble and just show up naked...  :twisted:  Grumble.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought about that too Lane, just drop my clothes, maybe show up in a nice wrap dress, pull that string and..... any questions?


----------



## fladais (Jun 12, 2008)

i always travel during the summer so it's automatic that i take off my shoes and put them in a bin for the xray thing because it's usually just a pair of sandals, no big deal.  i did notice that coming back through customs last summer that everyone was being made to take off their shoes.  not a bad thing to me but seeing through my clothes???  HELL NO!


----------



## Lane (Jun 12, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I thought about that too Lane, just drop my clothes, maybe show up in a nice wrap dress, pull that string and..... any questions?


  :twisted:  :twisted: Well if either one of us gets on the 5 o'clock news, make sure to post a link of your arrest and I'll post a link of mine!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 12, 2008)

It's been a long time since I have been on the 5 o'clock news (snicker). But that's a whole other thread!


----------



## digit (Jun 13, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I have been on the 5 o'clock news (snicker). But that's a whole other thread!



And.............? C'mon, we won't tell anyone. 

I got really patted down in Chicago. Afterwards I felt so cheap. I didn't even get her name or an offer for dinner.     

I'll be watching the news this summer for a rash of naked people in the airports. Yes, streaking is making a come back.   

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 13, 2008)

I did a whole lot of polital activism for about 10 year. It got to the point where my little brother would call me up & ask if we had an event planned that evening so he new if it was safe to turn the TV on if he had friends over  :roll: .


----------



## Lane (Jun 13, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I did a whole lot of polital activism for about 10 year. It got to the point where my little brother would call me up & ask if we had an event planned that evening so he new if it was safe to turn the TV on if he had friends over  :roll: .


 *bows*


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 13, 2008)

"But scanner officer, that's a bar of clear glycerin soap I have strapped to my thigh you see, not nitroglycerin, honestly!"


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

Tab, Lane- See my philosophy is Im just going to show up naked...screw coming in clothes, I mean most times I travel its to go somewhere hotter anyways!! lol....


show up naked...no shoes, no shirt...no problems muahahaha....I look like a terrorist in my Drivers lic. pic it was me with full on dreadlocks and a full on beard (not that I associate that with dreads but its quite a contrast to my appearance at this point lol) so I always get chosen for those "random" searches....even had a few of those REALLY fun ones...lol I figure then they would at least know there was only one possible place I could be hiding something...


"Ok Ian...Spread your cheeks and lift your sack..."  are you going to take me to breakfast in the morning? Do I get a call back or anything?? lol


Lesson learned: Check your suitcase your stepdad lends you to make sure no contraband is in it like that funkyskunky stuff lol....


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh geeze! I used to be a floarl designer & I always kept my big ol' bag under my work table. Bits & pieces of leaves & stems & such would fall into the bag & create an herbal effect at the bottonm . One day coming through customs (either from Columbia S.A. or the Carribeans forget which), they dumpped my bag out onto the counter top & said "looks like pot."  To which I responded "smell it, it doesn't smemll like pot!" To which they responded "OH! So you do know aht pot smells like eh?" Long story short, they let me through, no body search either, THANK GOD!

Ian, what do you have to do to get selected for a body search :shock: .


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

lol I dont know maybe just have that "Look" about ya lol....Or maybe it was the bloodshot eyes from 10 days of salt and surf in Costa Rica....whatever it was  I havent done it again (Thank God) lol....


Ahh yess and theres always that dont let the drug dog alert to your bag clause lol...(not that Ive ever carried anything on a plane..not into that lifestyle any longer either) but like I said...if you borrow a bag from someone (even the 'rents!!!...like my case)...CHECK IT for shake or whatever else looks suspiscious....Learned that one the hard way lol...ayeeeee


----------

